# Moving to India from Australia



## eapent (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello All,

We will be moving from Australia to India this year end.
My elder daughter is in Year 10 and my younger one is in Year 3. We will be moving only after the academic year.

I would like to know if the Indian schools(CBSE) will intake my kids.
The schools here in Australia does not provide a promoted report as in India. They provide a semester report with the grades.
When I checked with couple of schools in India they insist on a promotion report.

Has anyone gone through this. Please advise what needs to be done.

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eapent said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We will be moving from Australia to India this year end.
> My elder daughter is in Year 10 and my younger one is in Year 3. We will be moving only after the academic year.
> ...


Give the city name to get a meaningful reply
Cheers


----------



## eapent (Apr 17, 2014)

Sydney, New South Wales


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eapent said:


> Sydney, New South Wales


City in india 
That’s where your question and answers lie 
Cheers


----------



## eapent (Apr 17, 2014)

NB said:


> City in india
> That’s where your question and answers lie
> Cheers


Kochi. I want to put her in CBSE 11th. So does it matter which city?


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

eapent said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We will be moving from Australia to India this year end.
> My elder daughter is in Year 10 and my younger one is in Year 3. We will be moving only after the academic year.
> ...


It makes me curious t kow what makes u moving back to India at this stage? never seen any one going back after settling here.


----------



## fardeen (9 mo ago)

I don't know much about it, but I want to tell that many schools in India take children's test before taking admission in any school. Also you can get to know more about the school online and call and talk.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

@eapent did you get any update on this? Were you able to get a solution to your kids school admission?


----------

